# Hmmmmm....?



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

This guys up for debate......Purchased by the name of "Brazillian Gold"


































????


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like a brandtii to me.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Srrasalmus brandtii, your lucky. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah brandtii


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice S. brandtii.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank You for the replys....I was hoping that it would be a Brandtii. Is it true that these guys are one of the scarcer species of Serra's?
I picked him up at a smaller LFS in Winnipeg....The owner wasn't well versed in the different Serra species and labelled it "Brazillian Gold"..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont think they are rare. 5 years ago you couldnt find them....2 years ago you couldnt give them away....it changes all the time.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> glockner99 Posted Today, 01:13 PM
> Thank You for the replys....I was hoping that it would be a Brandtii. Is it true that these guys are one of the scarcer species of Serra's?


In the early 1990's S. brandtii were not permitted out of Brazil. So you didn't see them. Then they began coming in (trickling in), By the time early 2000's rolled round they were flooded in stores. Like GG said it runs in cycles. But if you have one, hold on to it. I still have my one that I gave to relative and the fish is still doing well.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

11/29










Cheers!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the bulldog face on this guy.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

nice P


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Man beautifull brandtii!!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I dont think they are rare. 5 years ago you couldnt find them....2 years ago you couldnt give them away....it changes all the time.


They seem to be fairky rare again or at least to me.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Ja said:


> I dont think they are rare. 5 years ago you couldnt find them....2 years ago you couldnt give them away....it changes all the time.


They seem to be fairky rare again or at least to me.
[/quote]

I feel your pain, I want one real bad I know SA has one but it has one eye I'll get one sooner or later


----------

